# mount image on terminal



## ogg (Dec 19, 2002)

hi,

how can i mount a diskimage (.img or .dmg) on the terminal?

thanks for all!

ogg


----------



## scruffy (Dec 19, 2002)

hdid imagefile.dmg

I'm not sure if it works with .img or not, you could try...


----------



## ogg (Dec 19, 2002)

thanks! it works great (like all the other things on x!)

ogg


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Dec 19, 2002)

Wow I actually though the comman was 'mount'. :\


----------



## gatorparrots (Dec 19, 2002)

It is for hdiutil:
hdiutil mount "/pathto/some.dmg"


----------

